# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Eco-Print Printable Cutter Material



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Eco-Print is a printable heat transfer vinyl offered by Imprintables Warehouse, Heat Transfer Vinyl, Digital Print Cut Media, Sign Making Materials - Imprintables Warehouse. It’s made of polyurethane, which means it’s free of PVC and environmentally friendly. It requires no drying time, so there’s no risk of ruining graphics after they are printed. 

Ideal for light and dark fabrics, Eco-Print can be used with any solvent or eco-solvent printer. Other characteristics include a soft hand, superior durability, and excellent opacity.

This film offers a satin finish and reliable color accuracy. Eco-Print is offered in a 20-inch wide roll in lengths of 5 yards, 10 yards, 25 yards, and 50 yards.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign making equipment and supplies. Their online selection offers vinyl cutters, printer/cutters, Stahls’ heat presses, heat-applied, and sign vinyl materials. For more information, visit Heat Transfer Vinyl, Digital Print Cut Media, Sign Making Materials - Imprintables Warehouse, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

